# New ghosts title comming



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

That's right folks, Gaunt and the boys (and girls) of the Tanith First and Only return this November at the Black Library Weekender in a new title.

This book will be available first at the Black Library Weekender, and there'll be a special Sabbat Worlds Seminar to mark the occasion. Join us for the celebration this November.


Right from the newsletter in my inbox.

Edit: Could this be the delayed 'The Warmaster' that I had heard mutterings about?


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Sadly this is not a 'Warmaster' - Abnett said this himself at his Facebook page. So this could be one of only 2 things - updated up to current GG books 'Sabbat worlds crusade' background book; or short and overpriced event exclusive graphic novel, like 'macragges honor' first was. 
Anyway more GG is always good, but I was really hoping for 'Warmaster'. I'm sooo miss stalk tanks; sons of sek and blood pact - I could read anything about them now


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok now we know what it this - it's Sabbat world anthology #2, as Abnett said himself to the guy on this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW0XHBKJmTg


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Anakwanar said:


> Sadly this is not a 'Warmaster' - Abnett said this himself at his Facebook page. So this could be one of only 2 things - updated up to current GG books 'Sabbat worlds crusade' background book; or short and overpriced event exclusive graphic novel, like 'macragges honor' first was.
> Anyway more GG is always good, but I was really hoping for 'Warmaster'. I'm sooo miss stalk tanks; sons of sek and blood pact - I could read anything about them now


hey macragges honour was amazing


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Garviel loken. said:


> hey macragges honour was amazing


And both short and overpriced.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Doelago said:


> And both short and overpriced.


Obivously i would want it to be another 50 pages, but the quality of it is second to none. It was made for die hard fans of the series, and the less hardcore fans will be able to get a cheaper copy at a later date. Dont forget part of the price was the 2 year exlusiveness


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Doelago said:


> And both short and overpriced.


BL sold something short and over priced? never did, you lie, take it back....:taunt:


----------

